# UHS Past Papers?



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me where I can find past papers for UHS First Professional Exams Part 1 online or in the market? 

Thanks.


----------



## wajeeha (Jun 26, 2010)

from union book shop old Anarkli


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

^ That's great. Thanks.


----------



## Aqifahh (Dec 13, 2010)

*Please read the forum rules. Thanks. -Moderators.
*


----------



## amghuman (Dec 20, 2010)

you can go to any medical college bookstore in lahore and they'll have the past papers.


----------



## soni (Jul 16, 2011)

please someone tell me who i get mcat past papers online


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

wajeeha said:


> from union book shop old Anarkli


by which name?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

i think mcat past papers are intgral part of uhs mcq bank.............so they are not available to a lay man/////////so can anyone have any link with uhs staff member?????


----------

